# free to air channels gone. why?



## StaroftheSea (3 May 2011)

Hi all,
My satellite dish looks the same as ever, checked connections, dish hasn't moved, tried to tune in stations again, but it keeps coming up no stations found. Why could this be??


----------



## pudds (3 May 2011)

Might be the box, unplug it from the mains for about 5 minutes.


----------



## hansov (4 May 2011)

StaroftheSea said:


> ... dish hasn't moved,....


It has been very windy the past day or two, well in Dublin it has been. The dish my look aligned but it could be out.

If pudds solution doesn't work - that could be the reason.


----------



## hopalong (4 May 2011)

if you have a friend with a dish and same set up try swapping your box in their house.


----------



## theod (4 May 2011)

There may be a reset button on the box. Press this and system should .. well ... reset!


----------

